# Abandoned nest?



## Guest (Jun 15, 2013)

Hi, 

I'm new to the forum and joined because I have a question. I'm currently living in India and our new apartment came with an established pigeon nest which they cleverly built inside a broken plastic bucket on the balcony. 

Its been great fun watching this pair and in our first month they had one egg which hatched and we watched they baby grow and eventually fly away. 

The pair laid another set of eggs about 3 weeks ago, but Monsoon Season has recently started here. The bucket which has the nest is very much exposed to the rain. They have been taking turns sitting on the eggs for several days, but I noticed today that neither of them are sitting. They are still on the balcony, but it has been raining heavily for about 2 days and it appears they are trying to stay dry. Inside the bucket is fairly wet and muddy and the balcony is very puddled in parts. This evening so far only one is sitting on the rail of the balcony and the other mate is gone, again leaving the eggs unattended.

Would they abandon the eggs because of the rain? Will they come back when it stops? Is there anything I can do?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

it sounds like they did, a shelter over the bucket could help keep the rain out.. you may have to empty the bucket and clean it well first.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Yes, I would make it "pigeon unfriendly" if the birds do not have cover from the elements. Get rid of eggs and anything that resembles a nest bowl if you cannot provide them with cover from rain, wind and predators.*


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

It's actually better that they abandon the undeveloped eggs now than when the babies hatched!

If you love the pigeons to continue roosting on your balcony, do create a safer space for them to nest. Proper area with a stable footing, covered from rain or sun, and away from humans and hawks.

Also get some seeds and treats ready for them, if you can, but feed them discreetly, or the entire flock will come to you, lol.

After that, please proudly display photos!! We love seeing pigeon lovers and their pigeon photos! 

Thank you for caring!


----------

